
Getting started with Redux - todd8
https://egghead.io/courses/getting-started-with-redux
======
acemarke
Dan's video courses are an excellent way to learn the core concepts of Redux.
Past that, I keep a big list of links to high-quality tutorials and articles
on React, Redux, and related topics, at [https://github.com/markerikson/react-
redux-links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links) . Specifically
intended to be a great starting point for anyone trying to learn the
ecosystem, as well as a solid source of good info on more advanced topics. It
includes links for learning core Javascript (ES5), modern Javascript (ES6+),
React, and much more. I also published an "Intro to React (and Redux)"
presentation at [http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/02/presentation-
react-...](http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/02/presentation-react-redux-
intro/) , which is a good overview of the basic concepts for both React and
Redux.

